# Super nice mens sliver king,all there.Like the one on ebay for $7,500



## fxo550 (Nov 9, 2014)

I saw a bike like mine on ebay for $7500 so now i want to sell mine but for lot less.My question is why the guy is listing this bike as a postwar.2nd question the stem look like the one on phantoms,so are this correct or not.what about the bars and grips.All this years i was thinking prewar.I know the seat is not correct,not sure about grips,tires i know they are repos.

1-prewar or post war?
2-grips?
3-stem?
4-handlebars?
5-pedals?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 9, 2014)

*Post war*

That looks like a 1948. The hex tube Monarchs are post war and 26 inch. Nice bike.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 9, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> That looks like a 1948. The hex tube Monarchs are post war and 26 inch. Nice bike.




Yes it is a 26",all this years i was thinking prewar,thanks a lot.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 9, 2014)

*1948 or 1949*

Yes, your bike is either a '48 or '49. I believe those are the only years that the pedestal headlight had the piece of chrome down the top center..........Wayne


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 9, 2014)

*Design*

That is my favorite of all the aluminum made bicycles. It's very rugged and elegant at the same time. It looks as if a tool and die maker made it for himself in the 40's after the war.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> Yes, your bike is either a '48 or '49. I believe those are the only years that the pedestal headlight had the piece of chrome down the top center..........Wayne




I just got a pm from another member and he told me that the year is the model # under the crank,model # on mine is 47 or model 47 is for all the hex silver kings.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 9, 2014)

*Hex Years*

From what I know Hex tube Silver Kings were made in 1946, 47 and 48 only. Yours has the wrong headlight, that's a Monark headlight but not correct for that Silver King. The correct light has no diamond shaped windows on the sides nor chrome trim strip on top. It should have an aluminum top, and open/square cut out for the lens sides where the diamond shaped windows are on yours. The $7500 one on ebay also has the wrong headlight... and wrong rack. One similar actually sold for $1200. You will see it if you check closed auctions.

Here is what the correct headlight is supposed to look like.

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## jkent (Nov 10, 2014)

The Hex Tube on EBay has also been on there for a long time and at $7500 it will stay on there for a lot longer.
People can ask whatever they want, But selling and asking are two totally different things.
I personally have NEVER seen a Hex Tube sell for anywhere close to $7500
$1200 is more down to earth on an average Hex with wrong parts. That front light is probably the hardest part to find.
JKent


----------



## bike (Nov 10, 2014)

*Monark people will correct me but*

I think that light is 49, while chances are 99% it was added cause they could not find the right one- maybe it was a leftover bike- if it was mine I would just say that to myself and save the trouble-A hex that came in at 2500 sold at trex for much less even less than I would have paid - still ocding about that. If you want to send me a price and better close up pix I would consider your bike.
XHTC@YAHOO.COM thanks


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 10, 2014)

Balloonatic said:


> From what I know Hex tube Silver Kings were made in 1946, 47 and 48 only. Yours has the wrong headlight, that's a Monark headlight but not correct for that Silver King. The correct light has no diamond shaped windows on the sides nor chrome trim strip on top. It should have an aluminum top, and open/square cut out for the lens sides where the diamond shaped windows are on yours. The $7500 one on ebay also has the wrong headlight... and wrong rack. One similar actually sold for $1200. You will see it if you check closed auctions.
> 
> Here is what the correct headlight is supposed to look like.
> 
> Balloonatic O-O




Thanks for that info.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 10, 2014)

bike said:


> I think that light is 49, while chances are 99% it was added cause they could not find the right one- maybe it was a leftover bike- if it was mine I would just say that to myself and save the trouble-A hex that came in at 2500 sold at trex for much less even less than I would have paid - still ocding about that. If you want to send me a price and better close up pix I would consider your bike.
> XHTC@YAHOO.COM thanks




If i decide to sell mine i will ask $1800 OBO,but at this very moment not sure if i want to sell it,this bike is one of my best riders.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 10, 2014)

A hex tube with correct parts has been a 2-2500.00 dollar bike in the past, but then the BMA wanted one at Copake and it went very high.
Sometimes folks see those outcomes and get delusions of grandeur.
Chris


----------



## Elefuntman (Nov 10, 2014)

Balloonatic said:


> From what I know Hex tube Silver Kings were made in 1946, 47 and 48 only. Yours has the wrong headlight, that's a Monark headlight but not correct for that Silver King. The correct light has no diamond shaped windows on the sides nor chrome trim strip on top. It should have an aluminum top, and open/square cut out for the lens sides where the diamond shaped windows are on yours. The $7500 one on ebay also has the wrong headlight... and wrong rack. One similar actually sold for $1200. You will see it if you check closed auctions.
> 
> Here is what the correct headlight is supposed to look like.
> 
> Balloonatic O-O




I have one however I thought the light lid was steel. I'll have to look again.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 10, 2014)

Elefuntman said:


> I have one however I thought the light lid was steel. I'll have to look again.




Look nice!


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 10, 2014)

fxo550 said:


> Look nice!




Elefuntman,your stem and bars/grips look like mines,are those correct for this bikes.


----------



## Elefuntman (Nov 10, 2014)

fxo550 said:


> Elefuntman,your stem and bars/grips look like mines,are those correct for this bikes.



They were on it when I got it, I really don't know if they are the correct ones, hopefully someone with more silver king knowledge chimes in. I did check the top on my light, it's steel.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 11, 2014)

The "correct" top for the light is aluminum.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 18, 2014)

This is the way the bike looks now and it is in the for sale thread asking $1800 OBO


----------

